
Ask HN: How do you disable animations and transitions on web pages? - behnamoh
As a user, disabling JS takes care of pointless animations and transitions on web pages, but we need JS for other tasks. Plus, sometimes CSS is the culprit.<p>It&#x27;s weird that browsers don&#x27;t have this option built in. My 2015 MBP has difficulty loading a bunch of useless animations when I hover or click on things.<p>There&#x27;s an extension for FF that takes care of CSS animations, but I&#x27;m looking for something Chrome-friendly and more general.
======
behnamoh
In case anyone is curious, I found the solution:

[https://dev.webonomic.nl/how-to-disable-css-transforms-
trans...](https://dev.webonomic.nl/how-to-disable-css-transforms-transistions-
and-animations/comment-page-1)

